# Pistol Color Vs. Trichomes!



## DeweyKox (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there a time table comparison on pistol hairs turning brown vs. trichomes going from clear to cloudy to amber when gauging a good time to harvest?

Its really hard for me to spot amber, but can see cloudy to clear. My colorblindness is horrible for color!


----------



## deesbarrett (Feb 16, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Is there a time table comparison on pistol hairs turning brown vs. trichomes going from clear to cloudy to amber when gauging a good time to harvest?
> 
> Its really hard for me to spot amber, but can see cloudy to clear. My colorblindness is horrible for color!


Good question...I would like to know myself.


----------



## Crispy420withall (Feb 16, 2009)

the best thing i could say is go to .................. weedfarmer.com also how long has it been flowering for (estament)


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 16, 2009)

Just passed 7 weeks. Its belladonna, and I want to harvest it at the perfect time. Still debating on doing a water cleanse at the end from the research I have read on it does not matter really! Paradise Seed says its 8 weeks. So I think I will harvest at 8. Should be just right from my guessing.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 16, 2009)

8 weeks is an estimate.
Personally, I have concluded from my own research that;
You should harvest as soon as you see the trichomes show cloudiness.
Supposedly, this is the first sign of degredation.
It's impossible to differ when the trichome is most potent.
But it has been determined that the trichome peaks right before it becomes cloudy. So the idea is to let a few pass their prime.
In order to ensure that the majority are at peak when harvested.


----------



## Crispy420withall (Feb 16, 2009)

ok i'd say straight water..... ya 7-8 weeks for the hybread's one ? is this the darkest you have seen the trichomes


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 16, 2009)

*So far, "I good time to harvest based on the hairs....( being 50% brown/amber)..... is optimum time to harvest or very near!" ????????







*​


----------



## stumps (Feb 16, 2009)

pistal color don't matter.


----------



## oh really??? (Feb 16, 2009)

Not my words. . . . 


This is what's said in the FAQ:

"When growing Indica hybrids, unless you want to end up on the couch, it&#8217;s best to harvest when the trichome heads are fully formed but before they start to cloud over and turn amber."

"With the Sativa dominant hybrids you want to make sure that all the trichome heads are fully formed and also about thirty percent amber. Letting a plant mature beyond this will risk flavor as well as, the finished smoke may be harsh with very little &#8220;high&#8221;. "


"1.Fully formed but still clear will provide a cleaner &#8216;up&#8217; high with less sedative effect; this is the best window for heavy Indicas.
2.Fully formed and turning slightly cloudy or milky; this is probably the best time to pick most hybrids available today.
3.Fully formed completely cloudy or milky with at least thirty percent of the heads turning amber; this is usually best window for the late maturing Sativa&#8217;s such as Haze. This is also a good window when using the plant primarily for Hash production.

MY WORDS. . . . .

GO HERE>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=...article&id=149


i researched for months and i harvest at cloudy trichs no clear ones. if you have more than 20% clear wait, your plant is still producing. 

. . .also herb colas grows in "final" stages, "bud" as we like to call it, is a fruiting flower and not all flowers finish at the same time. so clip your plant as you see fit. unless you grow in large quantities. 

. . . .anywho, there is much debate on the amber trichromes. i do not go amber, i only go 95%+ cloudy and the rest are amber. the reason being is that the amber is the degradation of thc to cbd or cdb i always get confused, then your stone goes from an up high to a down high. i have researched and there has been a significant amount of evidence supporting a claim of a longer and clearer stone if you harvest at cloudy/clear trichs. i believe this. we all experience the "come down". you wake and bake and later on in the day you want to take a nap. To test this you have to smoke your plants throughout your grow. for me cloudy stones make me less tired later and the stone last longer. amber stones are shorter and the come down is sleepy. that's fine for before bed. 

. . .now depending on what you want then there is your harvest time. . .but there are oodles of herb strains that all boast a different feeling. the best way to start is grow one and smoke that one at all it's different stages in trich production and become your own judge. 

. . .no one can tell you how your own stone feels therefore you are your only audience.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice tad bit of info thanks!


----------



## changalang (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks for this excellent info i've usually always had the definite indica couch lock effect high so it's nice to know that harvesting at different points might give a slightly different effect.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 17, 2009)

Pistol colour has nothing to do with actual maturity. Some more experienced growers can use the pistol color to determine when to harvest, BUT you really have to get to know your strain. If your a newer grower or just dont have experience with a certain strain then invest in a cheap pocket microscope and check trichrome maturity.

GrowFAQ:
What are Trichromes? And when to Harvest


----------



## Trichopathic1 (Feb 17, 2009)

WE ARE AT THE SAME POINT WITH 2 INDICAS.1ST GROW AND HARVEST.IGRABBED UP THE RADIO SHACK MICRO FOR 12-13 BUCKS.THESE PLANTS ARE SHOWING OVER HALF COUDY WITH SOME AMBER GOING INTO WEEK 7.ITS HARD TO USE THE MICROSCOPE HOVERING OVER THE PLANT TRYING TO FALL INTO THE CLOSET,SO WHAT WE DID WAS CUT A LEAF PC. OFF NEAR A BUD,THEN PLACE IT FACE UP ON A PC OF PAPER ON THE TABLE WHERES ITS MUCH EASIER TO INSPECT.HOPE THIS HELPS YA. ACOUPLE PICS OF OURS INDICA BABES FOR COMPARISON.CLOSEST PICS WEVE SEEN SIMILAR ARE NORTHERN LIGHT STRAINS.


----------



## stumps (Feb 17, 2009)

They arelooking good yourat the point I choped mine.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 17, 2009)

I would chop now. looking good. I got some heavy indicas my self. About 3-4 weeks till harvest. Got some hybrids too. This is my 3rd grow and can;t wait as I am out of medicine!


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 17, 2009)

It really is dependant on the strain. Pistils (not pistols... which are guns) with some strains turn brown at about the time to harvest, but with some strains it is already too late when the pistils are brown. It really all depends on the trichomes, a pocket microscope can tell you. If I know the strain I will basically follow that nice guide that someone already put up, but if it's bagseed then I just wait for the trichomes to turn almost white with a little amber then I cut.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, currently with my scope that I have had since my last harvest, is showing about 30% cloudy rest clear. A few days ago, none of the hairs where brown/amber. So I started this thread to see if there was any relationship between to two properties linking them together on a time chart would be nice just as a better measuring device based on what ya c!

Today the "pistils" have turned about 25-30 % hairs are brown! To days before the trichs where all clear. So , could this be as good enough timing based on hair color only get you one side or the other of the Indica/Sativa spectrum?


----------



## Trichopathic1 (Feb 18, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Well, currently with my scope that I have had since my last harvest, is showing about 30% cloudy rest clear. A few days ago, none of the hairs where brown/amber. So I started this thread to see if there was any relationship between to two properties linking them together on a time chart would be nice just as a better measuring device based on what ya c!
> 
> Today the "pistils" have turned about 25-30 % hairs are brown! To days before the trichs where all clear. So , could this be as good enough timing based on hair color only get you one side or the other of the Indica/Sativa spectrum?


Hey dewey, Im a newbie but from what Ive read the best way to know for sure is looking at trichomes,but I think if someone got to know the strain there growing well enough,you could tell just by the pistil color.I have a friend whos been growing the same strain for 5 years(hindu kush) and he determines by most of the pistils turning reddish /orange.
Weve decided to start cutting buds that are done off Jane(bigger plant) 2nite.there is some difference in trichs depending where you look on the plant.She is only 6 1/2 weeks flower!!! I think we have a bomb strain here!! Dewey, I would say if you want a up high chop em now.mostly amber will put your ass on the couch.


----------



## Jointsmith (Feb 18, 2009)

I've harvested at various points over 8 weeks.

Generally, the longer I let my plants go the Doper the Dope is.

Then again I prefer to be as StOneD as possible, so if you're into a less oppresive high you might wanna cut earlier..... or smoke less of it.

I'm going to continue letting mine go for as long as I can stand not smokin' 'em.


----------



## 420Alora (Feb 18, 2009)

Crispy420withall said:


> the best thing i could say is go to .................. weedfarmer.com also how long has it been flowering for (estament)


 
LOL, I just went to that site and got one heck of a nasty pm.


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 18, 2009)

Trichopathic1 said:


> Hey dewey, Im a newbie but from what Ive read the best way to know for sure is looking at trichomes,but I think if someone got to know the strain there growing well enough,you could tell just by the pistil color.I have a friend whos been growing the same strain for 5 years(hindu kush) and he determines by most of the pistils turning reddish /orange.
> Weve decided to start cutting buds that are done off Jane(bigger plant) 2nite.there is some difference in trichs depending where you look on the plant.She is only 6 1/2 weeks flower!!! I think we have a bomb strain here!! Dewey, I would say if you want a up high chop em now.mostly amber will put your ass on the couch.


I have harvested before using the color of the trich. I am aware how all that works, I just started a thread on a subject I have not seen discussed and wanted to see if there is any relation, time table comparable with trichs Vs Pistils. 

I think I will chart the ones I grow and see what I find out. Thanks everyone for your input, I think I will have to find out for my self.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 18, 2009)

Theres no direct relation or rule or all plants/strains. If you get to know your strain though you will be able to tell how far along the trichs are just by the colour of the hairs.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm gonna say, i remember someone saying 50-80% brown/red hairs and you are just about ready as far as amber in the trics.....so long ago but i remember it being pretty close depending on when you want to pull em of course.


----------



## BCtrippin (Feb 18, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm gonna say, i remember someone saying 50-80% brown/red hairs and you are just about ready as far as amber in the trics.....so long ago but i remember it being pretty close depending on when you want to pull em of course.


Really depends on the strain still. Some strains could have 90% white hairs and 50% amber trichs.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Really depends on the strain still. Some strains could have 90% white hairs and 50% amber trichs.


couldnt agree more, only notices the other 2 pages after i posted. but the 50-80 deal works out for my white widow really well but a buddy of mine his are all ( well, like 80-90%) red/brown and his trics are nowhere near done. so as with all this growing shit......our individual mileage may vary.

i just suggested it as a baseline but in hindsight it may have needed a much more detailed answer as these posts have given it.

sorry to butt in guys i'm done now.


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 18, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm gonna say, i remember someone saying 50-80% brown/red hairs and you are just about ready as far as amber in the trics.....so long ago but i remember it being pretty close depending on when you want to pull em of course.


This might be where you saw that: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

by god i think you're right.


----------



## changalang (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for the info from the faq should be helpful in choosing what range of effects i want from my first grow. have had too many heavy indicas hoping to have less of a couch lock effect


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help. I harvested when the pistils where 55-70% brown and its a good high so far, but had about maybe 50-60% cloudy trics to clear, no amber. I wanted that energetic high from a sativa like effect! So far I like it. Better then brick dat's 4 sure!

Good info. Next harvest will harvest when 20% amber are showing and at least 80% cloudy all hairs brown. See how hard it could be!


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I have a few results. I waited till the trichs looked about 90% Cloudy, and the Pistols were too. So they match, 90% Cloudy was 90% Brown on Pistils. Will check other strains........


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey every1! I'm new to this site and fairly new to growing. I'm exzactly 3 weeks into flowering some mysterious seeds i got from a good batch i came across. I'm starting to see some hairs turn a rusty orange color, but still no trichomes. Is this normal? Could it be there is trichomes, just the wrong magnification? Any input would be a big help. Thanx guys!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 29, 2009)

They should have some form of trice by now, if not wait another week or so and they should pop


----------



## docjohn (Mar 29, 2009)

They'll show up.

The hairs are probably that color for genetic reasons, but I'll be they ain't all dead or dyin'.

3 week is nothing. Just relax, especially if she looks healthy.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 29, 2009)

You must see snow white before ya chop her!


----------



## potsmokinsumbitch (Apr 30, 2010)

Well Ive had different strains with about the same amount of cloudy/clear trichs and 1 was waaayyyy stoneier than the other so its gotta be more than just trichs.


----------



## nor*calgrow707 (Sep 10, 2012)

stumps said:


> pistal color don't matter.


I share quite a similar problem with "DeweyKox", My trichome ratio of clear/cloudy is right where I want it. I would like a response directed towards how much the color of the pistols matter. I would've harvested already if my pistols werent almost entirely white and thick. Really my question here is that I want to know how crucial it is for the pistols on the plants to turn color, because if I wait longer Im afraid that I will lose my optimal clear/cloudy ratio. 

FYI: My plants are all the same hybrid strain(50-50 sativa/indica), They've been flowering for 7 weeks now. some hairs are orange/red but 85-90% are still white, when I examine my trichomes with a 40x loupe I have a 10/85/5 split between clear/cloudy/amber.


----------



## LarryAnne Potheader (Oct 15, 2020)

DeweyKox said:


> Is there a time table comparison on pistol hairs turning brown vs. trichomes going from clear to cloudy to amber when gauging a good time to harvest?
> 
> Its really hard for me to spot amber, but can see cloudy to clear. My colorblindness is horrible for color!


I have a hard time telling,,My plant I have one lol is ass backwards all bottom buds are ready colon buds ( top) Are not,They been flowering since July I'm so confused


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

These may be of some use for you all.


----------

